# Keeping things interesting



## decided (May 17, 2009)

I get bored easily. I keep myself amused by having a lot of different interests and different projects on the go at any given time.

I like to cook and read recipes, in fact I probably spend more time reading recipes than cooking, lol. I have a house full of plants, and a spoilt Russian Blue cat. I have unfinished cross-stitches, half-completed sewing, and books about flower arranging that I used to use a lot. Actually, my book cases are far too full, and I have a box of books that I need to sell.

I have a pile of lists so that one day I can make that awesome music compilation, buy those wines that got great reviews, plan that holiday, find that perfect house, find those vintage pornographic books, upgrade my car to one with a great safety rating, make the ultimate cocktails, watch all the films that people have recommended to me and so on.

I have many half-used perfumes, gym equipment that sits by the wayside, several half-completed Sudoku books, a compound bow that hasn’t been used in a while, print outs of poetry written by troubadours that I want to read at a poetry night but I’m too shy, and old photographs that I want to put into an album at some stage.

Anyway, I realised the other day that my husband isn’t like me when it comes to the waxing and waning of interests and projects. He has basically the same interests as he did when I met him, with a couple of exceptions. He finds my changeability and need for new stimulation intriguing and endearing. Apparently I keep things interesting.

So how do you keep boredom at bay? Do you have the same interests now that you had ten years ago? Or is your house full of remnants from old hobbies and projects that you dip into now and again?


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm the same as you in a particular sense; Except I stay strict to a narrow interest; Music. If I've had enough of something, I'll come learn something random and refreshing on the internet or just revise for my classes. I guess you could say the hobbies now aren't the same as ten years ago. Whenever you find your mind drifting just try get it to focus on one thing. It can easily escape you, and you may find yourself doing something unproductive.

Nice article


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Work work and um work.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

So I guess you like to work? That's probably my least favourite thing to do.

I suppose if my job actually kept me busy and kept my mind going, and was meaningful on a day-to-day basis I might like work more.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

My job is interesting, if it wasn't I really wouldn't do it - but that is my nature I suppose.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm a competitive person, so the easiest way for me to stick to something is to make a competition out of it. To be the best at something takes a lot of practice, so it motivates me to put a lot of my time into it. For example, exercising just for health can get boring and repetitive after a while, but trying to beat my personal best lifts keeps me motivated.

Of course, as a Thinking type and an Enneagram Three, competition naturally works better for me than it does for others, so I don't know if this is the best advice for you. But it is what works for me.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Manny, it's cool that you can stay motivated like this.
I'm not particularly competitive. My hobbies are for the sake of interest, learning and entertainment. They give me something to immerse myself in for a few months, then I switch and come back later. And I can have several things on the go.
I do have my favourite things though, the ones that never get dropped, or that I always come back to.


----------

